# Laughing therapy  :))))))))))))



## Godfather (30 Aug 2011)

Ladies and Gents,

as this is quite a "shi-tty" period in my life (to be fully honest) I started to watch funny movies in order to move through the laughing therapy side of life away from some chains of sad thoughts...

...And the benefits are already so visible! Pls note: laughing therapy is medically recognized as improving health of anyone if true laughter comes from the guts! 

Have you got any movies or reading that you'd recommend in order to heal someone's soul with laughter? Some of the last movies I watched were The Dewey Cox Story and Step Brothers with John C. Reilly and I loved them! 

Thanks!


----------



## Sunny (30 Aug 2011)

Well my guilty secret is that I am a huge fan of Dumb and Dumber!

For something a bit more acceptable, something by the Marx Brothers.


----------



## JP1234 (30 Aug 2011)

One of my all time favourite films is Arsenic and Old Lace, not really a belly laugh type of film but it never fails to make me chuckle.


----------



## Latrade (30 Aug 2011)

To echo the two posts so far. More than most modern comedies go retro and try the Marx Brothers and the Ealing Comedies. All nice and cheap on DVD too.


----------



## elefantfresh (30 Aug 2011)

Young Frankenstein
Blazing Saddles
Cannonball Run
Top Secret
Something About Mary

Personally, they're all belly laugh material for me.


----------



## Godfather (30 Aug 2011)

Marx Bros are a classic. I love Something about Mary as well... Just great stuff! Also American Pie makes me laugh a lot, I know it's not stylish but some moments are so hilarious! 

Thank you, any other movie?


----------



## JP1234 (30 Aug 2011)

elefantfresh said:


> Young Frankenstein
> *Blazing Saddles*
> Cannonball Run
> Top Secret
> ...



Yep, anything involving farting always makes me laugh!

A few more than spring to mind

Peter Sellars Clouseau films are reliably chucklesome

or  how about watching re-runs of Dinnerladies, or getting the box set of Victoria Wood Live on TV, fantastic one liners from Victoria Wood and who can fail to laugh at Mrs Overall...


----------



## Staples (30 Aug 2011)

I defy anyone to watch the Naked Gun or Airplane and NOT laugh.


----------



## Latrade (30 Aug 2011)

I didn't realise we were making lists!

+1 to Blazing Saddles and Young Frankenstein and airplane. 

Consider also in no order and entirely just my own opinion:

Shaun of the Dead
Spinal Tap
Clerks
South Park: Bigger..etc
Annie Hall
Some Like it Hot
The Jerk
Stir Crazy
The Lady Killers (original)
The Princess Bride


----------



## Firefly (30 Aug 2011)

Sunny said:


> Well my guilty secret is that I am a huge fan of Dumb and Dumber!



+1. Fantastic stuff

I'd add the Monty Python (Holy Grail and Life of Brian) too.


----------



## Maximus152 (30 Aug 2011)

Boondog Saints... made my chin wobble.

Maximus


----------



## Mpsox (30 Aug 2011)

+1 on the Ealing comedies,

also
The Blues Brothers
First series of Outnumbered
Dirty Rotten Scoundrels


----------



## Purple (30 Aug 2011)

My cousin Vinnie
+1 to The Princess Bride and a few others


----------



## ACA (30 Aug 2011)

The Money Pit
Trading Places
+1 to Staples comment...Ni! haha


----------



## Godfather (31 Aug 2011)

Thank you all! I loved some of the movies you mentioned too! A good laugh is so wonderful! Makes you forget any trouble or sadness in your life!


----------



## Firefly (31 Aug 2011)

Meet the Parents 
Meet the Fockers
Wedding Crashers


----------



## Teatime (31 Aug 2011)

Airplane always makes me laugh.

The genius of William Shatner...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nCl6RCGkPuo


----------



## Mongola (31 Aug 2011)

Definitely Airplane!! A laugh a minute!


----------



## danaforever (31 Aug 2011)

Happy Gilmore
See no evil, hear no evil


----------



## Staples (31 Aug 2011)

Midnight Run

Analyze this.

DeNiro  puts in good turns in both of them.


----------



## Mouldy (31 Aug 2011)

Agree with all ove the above.

Hot Shots! 1+2

Books: 

Hitler, My part in his downfall (and the next two in the series) and Where have all the bullets gone, by Spike Milligan


----------



## Godfather (31 Aug 2011)

Hot shots! FANTASTIC!!!

I love the downfall version of Hitler's mum paying a visit:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I7Gjo1u0Sgg&feature=related


----------



## ninsaga (31 Aug 2011)

Definitely Blazing Saddles & the Marx Brothers (Groucho was well ahead of his time!))
Some Gene Wilder stuff
     Silver Streak
     Stir Crazy
     See No Evil, Hear no Evil

Life of Brian
City Slickers
Quickchange (Bill Murray)

Great post Godfather! (I need to start watching these again!)


----------



## salaried (1 Sep 2011)

Godfather you are not alone, I dont know if you have heard of this guy or not, Go to youtube and put george carlin in the search box. He will point out all of the realities of the crap that surrounds us and will make you see things from a serious but hilarious angle, Then we wonder how stupid we are and why do we take ourselves so seriously.


----------



## Godfather (1 Sep 2011)

Thank you salaried, I will. Tonight. I agree: our ego doesn't allow us to look at ourselves with more compassionate and fun-searching intent... 

Thank you all, laughing is so good! For all of us! For all the world!


----------



## nai (1 Sep 2011)

ninsaga said:


> Stir Crazy
> See No Evil, Hear no Evil


 
two favourites right there - laughs a plenty (chuckling even now thinking about the scene with the trousers in the prison cell !!)


----------



## notagardener (1 Sep 2011)

Nacho Libra, really silly movie, but very very funny


----------



## Godfather (1 Sep 2011)

At the end isn't life about looking at the bright side? ---> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1loyjm4SOa0


----------



## silverwake (1 Sep 2011)

If someone is into The Beatles, I would highly recommend The Rutles (even George Harrison played a small part, which is amazing).

Zoolander is a must for absolutely everyone.

And then, an old-time favorite of mine that people tend not to appreciate: Dude, where's my car?


----------



## Godfather (1 Sep 2011)

Has anyone found copy of the funniest joke in the world as reported here please? ---> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8gpjk_MaCGM&feature=related


----------



## Ceist Beag (5 Sep 2011)

Dodgeball - watched it again at the weekend. Actually anything with Ben Stiller, Vince Vaughan or Owen Wilson is worth watching for a laugh!
+1 to Life of Brian


----------



## Godfather (5 Sep 2011)

I also like "The Elf" at XMas... Will Ferrell jumping to reach the tree is a must-watch moment in someone's life... 

And Will Ferrell as funeral crasher in "the wedding crashers"? One of the most hilarious moments in cinema! I'm wondering why they are not making the "Funerals Crasher" with him yet...


----------



## Ceist Beag (5 Sep 2011)

Absolutely, Will Ferrell, how could I forget! Old School, Anchorman, brilliant stuff!


----------

